# SOWO 7 May 17-19th, 2013!



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Lucky No.7 and we're doing it bigger and better for 2013! 

It has always been our goal to provide Stateside VAG enthusiasts with an experience as close as possible to the original GTI Treffen/Worthersee Tour. Most of us aren't able to travel to Austria every year for the spectacle that is Worthersee, so we've worked hard to replicate it as faithfully as possible. 2013 will be the realization of a dream that started way back in 2006. SOWO 7 will occupy virtually the entire southeast corner of Helen! We will have the "island" once again provided by the Wilkins Family PLUS the entire 2011 venue. 

There are so many updates we're working on and we will update here and FB and let you know how they're developing. We appreciate all the constructive feedback we've received and here are just a few highlights we're working on: 

T-shirts. In the beginning we wanted to provide a high quality T for all participants, but as SOWO has grown we realize it's more disappointing to not get one than to pay a modest price, so beginning next year t shirts will be available on a pre event purchase basis. You'll place your order through our website and print your invoice and we'll bring to SOWO for you. They will be of the same quality you've come to expect but the price will be very low and a portion of the purchase price will go to charity. 

Parking. The main event site (the "island")will be limited to pre registered vehicles only (the first 1500) the registration process is being tweaked and we will make an announcement when you can register. Vendors will be thinned and moved to create more space for you to display your vehicles. The original event site will be just like it was in 2011, complete with vendors, tuners and inclusion in the awards. 

Sunday "Best Of SOWO". The Alpine Experience Mountain Cruise is cancelled. In it's place we are expanding the "Best of" activities to include a SOWO top 50 award, each Top 50 winner will receive a plaque, glass, T or what ever trophy we decide and will return Sunday to be included in consideration for The Best Of SOWO Award with the Most Outstanding Categories. 

These are just a few of the improvements we're making for you for next year. Please follow/friend us on FB for the latest developments and be sure to check out the latest issue of PVW for full coverage of this year's event. 

Thanks to all of you who have supported SOWO and we look forward to seeing you in Helen!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Sounds Great Chris! Cant wait to register! I will be booking my spot for SoWo7 soon!:beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't wait! By far, one the the greatest euro experiences you can have :thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer: 

I was ready for SoWo 7 when I left Helen after SoWo 6! Can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

We hope to have registration up by October 1st. Stay tuned for details.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll register and prepay for my shirt now! if you allow me. 

i'd say i'm dissapointed with the canceling of the mountain cruise, but in all honesty we (and the entire public that likes it) go there all the time during the weekend. so, its all good. 

Sowo is by far my favorite event of the year. 
Looking forward to my number 3


----------



## Nash_TDI (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been booked for SOWO7 since SOWO6! 

Can't wait as always!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

In, as always. :beer:


----------



## wesworks (Jul 23, 2010)

done deal


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Cant wait! 2012 was a blast, im sure 2013 will be nothing short of epic


----------



## Type-s Syndrome (Aug 9, 2007)

Count Down has started! Cant wait!


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome to hear! Can't wait to see this in all its glory! You guys have out done yourself each year. Keep it up! Much love for you and the crew!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I need to start getting my room reserved now!! BTW is there anymore 2012 shirts left?


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

In for this:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Road Boss said:


> I need to start getting my room reserved now!! BTW is there anymore 2012 shirts left?


 Sorry man, they were gone Friday night! Do you know how much fun and cool stuff you've missed while you were in Cali?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> Sounds Great Chris! Cant wait to register! I will be booking my spot for SoWo7 soon!:beer:


 
That's great Houck....I heard you've got somethin nasty brewin for next year!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

91cabster said:


> That's great Houck....I heard you've got somethin nasty brewin for next year!


 yes sir! lets just say I'm hoping to have a reason to stick around all day sunday!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like Ill be there for this.


----------



## shelbzz (Feb 8, 2010)

already plan on driving from Las Vegas for this again. :thumbup:


----------



## allklrnoflr (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris, you and your staff, make this event, it can only get better, im looking forward to my third year. SOWO is the event, Helen is the town.:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

So its back on the other side of the river now?


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

white pepper said:


> So its back on the other side of the river now?


 No, now it's on both sides of the river.


----------



## RebelRouser (May 25, 2012)

SoWo Lucky #7! Can't Wait!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope I can make it


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

When and where can we register?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

C.S Bishop said:


> When and where can we register?



We're still working on some changes to the registration process, as soon as it's finished we'll announce here and on FB.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

why getting rid of the mountian cruise? 

still looking forward to sowo7


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

This show kicks the summer off for me! All in:thumbup:


----------



## bermankahns (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in. Already got the time off work and booked my room at helendorf.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

found out today that my vrt wont be goin to h2o. guess ill start aiming for this. went last year and had a blast. have full intentions of attending 2013!


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbup: 
Maybe.!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup: In


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Will be there.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Party wwwwwwoooooooo!!!


----------



## Pauly76 (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't wait...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I've got the longest distance travelled award on lockdown... See you in May with my 20th..

What's "the island" though? I was there in 2008-11 and don't recall hearing this term...


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> I've got the longest distance travelled award on lockdown... See you in May with my 20th..
> 
> What's "the island" though? I was there in 2008-11 and don't recall hearing this term...


this years (2012) they actually moved the show across the river on that piece of open land there. it was really nice. if you look at the maps they have pics of it. 

But next year they are talking about having it in the parking lot like the previous years as well as on the island. 

Seeing how all the cabins and liek 80% of the hotels are already booke, not includeing those who like to stay out side of Helen or who drive from other parts of Georgia for the day, it is going to be a HUGE show this year.


----------



## zoidszero (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll be there been every year can't start missing now I'll be in my 4 Dr vr golf again for sure


----------



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)

booked my room early this year and not a week in advance!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Tyler_x700 said:


> this years (2012) they actually moved the show across the river on that piece of open land there. it was really nice.


Yes, I am aware, it was moved to the field that had the "overflow" in 2011. I'm very familiar with the town/show, but I am still confused about what "the island" is? There are no islands in Helen Ga. Just a river.


----------



## chrissycakes (Jun 23, 2012)

*Bring it on SoWo!!*

 I cannot wait for SOWO 2013!!!! I had an incredible time this year and wouldn't trade the experience for the world!! Bring it on!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Best VAG show ever! 
Haven't missed a year yet and don't plan on it either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> What's "the island" though? I was there in 2008-11 and don't recall hearing this term...


Haha, just a nickname given to the parcel of land across the river, happens when we drink and plan at the same time...the "Mainland" is the original event site.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

So in! Best show by far!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

91cabster said:


> Haha, just a nickname given to the parcel of land across the river, happens when we drink and plan at the same time...the "Mainland" is the original event site.


Now it makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## BHCsean (Nov 20, 2011)

This is my first year and I cannot decide what hotel to book. Thinking either the Helendorf or Days Inn. Just worried about parking at the Helendorf and its more money. It looks like the days in is still very close to the party though.....


Edit: after actually calling the Days Inn they are more expensive than what the website and Orbitz says. The lady who answered also sounded a little wasted. Helendorf is less money, has better reviews and the customer service seems to be 10 times better.


----------



## Slim4life (Jul 29, 2009)

16th-20th booked at the helendorf. Last year(2012) was amazing this years(2013) going to be better!


----------



## Tyler_x700 (Oct 18, 2011)

seandb20 said:


> This is my first year and I cannot decide what hotel to book. Thinking either the Helendorf or Days Inn. Just worried about parking at the Helendorf and its more money. It looks like the days in is still very close to the party though.....
> 
> 
> Edit: after actually calling the Days Inn they are more expensive than what the website and Orbitz says. The lady who answered also sounded a little wasted. Helendorf is less money, has better reviews and the customer service seems to be 10 times better.


yea everything in town is within walking distance really  

last year i stayed at the road way in and just walked down the road to the helendorf for the party :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice cant wait


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Booking my room today.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sn0w_Bunnie (Feb 8, 2012)

This will be my first year and I absolutely can't wait to go!


----------



## eurospotter (Jun 13, 2012)

booked :beer::beer:


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

Our two Cabbies are registered! And we already know where we're staying.  Can't wait for this year. Last year was my first year for SoWo, but I fell in love. All of those cars!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just registered!:beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

87-droptop said:


> Our two Cabbies are registered! And we already know where we're staying.  Can't wait for this year. Last year was my first year for SoWo, but I fell in love. All of those cars!


 I know your feel. 

Both mine are preregistered (mk6 and mk3) I'm so stoked!


Man door hand hook car door


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

First euro show ever!! May as well start with the best :thumbup: Already registered and looking at cabins. Can't wait to make the 13 hr pilgrimage from PA :wave:


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

*FV-QR*

Cant wait for this!!!


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

JettaGurl09 said:


> Cant wait for this!!!


 :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my Carrier Pigeon


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Carrier Pigeon


 I look forward to this every year, we do a cruise to TN, then hit dragons tale on the way back home :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

1st sowo, I need help, what do I need to do!!?


----------



## RichScottardson (Jul 28, 2011)

Jacobtdi said:


> 1st sowo, I need help, what do I need to do!!?


 Find a room in helen, book it. 
figure out a route to drive and know it well. 
save up plenty of money cause you never know what kind of troubles you'll run into 
bring sun screen and sun glasses 
andddd thats about it, register if you want your car on show grounds if there are any spaces left :thumbup:


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

RichScottardson said:


> Find a room in helen, book it.
> figure out a route to drive and know it well.
> save up plenty of money cause you never know what kind of troubles you'll run into
> bring sun screen and sun glasses
> andddd thats about it, register if you want your car on show grounds if there are any spaces left :thumbup:


 
Awesome, im not ready to show lol... but i didnt know to come if i had to register! 

I can not wait!!  

Ill be commuting lol :laugh:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Jacobtdi said:


> Awesome, im not ready to show lol... but i didnt know to come if i had to register!
> 
> I can not wait!!
> 
> ...


 Nice another local. I did the "commute" past couple of years all the way from south side of ATL. Staying in Helen this time around. Keep an eye out for the MKVI GTG, usually happens Friday afternoon.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

Wish I could hybernate and wake up right before sowo7.


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

dubb34r said:


> Nice another local. I did the "commute" past couple of years all the way from south side of ATL. Staying in Helen this time around. Keep an eye out for the MKVI GTG, usually happens Friday afternoon.


I will, ill be in a toffee brown slammed tdi on stock wheels, I just got it hahaha


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jacenty8 said:


> Wish I could hybernate and wake up right before sowo7.


:thumbup: dont we all!


----------



## 5drmk2 (May 16, 2012)

Im there :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Is there plans to change up the categories for awards? Would like to see an Audi category. Kinda hard to compete w/ all the sick VWs. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Is there plans to change up the categories for awards? Would like to see an Audi category. Kinda hard to compete w/ all the sick VWs. :thumbup:


There are some changes and we are still working on them and as the event date gets closer we will announce all the updates....short story tho, Audi's have NEVER been excluded!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Really hoping to make it this year.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

PSU said:


> Really hoping to make it this year.


That be awesome.. lemme know..

tapatalk


----------



## Coolicarboy (Sep 18, 2012)

hrama803 said:


> That be awesome.. lemme know..
> 
> tapatalk


Planning to drive up from Miami! Can't wait!

I saw some people in this thread registered already. Where can I do that? I checked on the site and didn't see anything.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Coolicarboy said:


> Planning to drive up from Miami! Can't wait!
> 
> I saw some people in this thread registered already. Where can I do that? I checked on the site and didn't see anything.


pre-registration has already opened and closed...you will need to be there on friday in order to register for the show


----------



## Coolicarboy (Sep 18, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> pre-registration has already opened and closed...you will need to be there on friday in order to register for the show


Ahh that sucks. How much does it cost to register at the event?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Coolicarboy said:


> Ahh that sucks. How much does it cost to register at the event?


nothing...it is a free event


----------



## BondaCrueVAAE (Jul 27, 2011)

Man i cant wait!:laugh: was at h20i this year (my first vw event) was literally one of the best weekends ive had.:thumbup:. Cant imagine this, ill be there in a iy 20th:beer:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

coming wether the corrado is done or not... my buddy and his wife wont have it any other way. would be nice to have the car ready in time to participate in the show with my first vw. all depends on when i get home from this damn place... looks like mid april. well.... see you all there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Cabin is booked. Counting down the days. Can't wait for SoWo!!


----------



## Coolicarboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Same, I just booked my cabin today! I can't wait! First VW event ever for me. :thumbup:


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

Coolicarboy said:


> Same, I just booked my cabin today! I can't wait! First VW event ever for me. :thumbup:


Where is everyone booking cabins at? :thumbup:


----------



## MaKsims Jta (May 8, 2010)

I cant believe the mountain run been canceled:facepalm:... I love all of the SoWo event but Sunday is my top favorite because of the run. I think its a good idea to get a group together to do a cruise. Whatever happens its gonna be awesome!!! Counting down the days till SoWo7


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys the site is down, where can I get full details on location,etc? This will be my first SOWO if I can swing it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey guys the site is down, where can I get full details on location,etc? This will be my first SOWO if I can swing it


The site is down temporarily for some updates and will be back up soon. SOWO is held in Helen, GA. It takes up virtually the entire south end of town. The specific location for the display areas are the Helen City Park on Edelweiss Strasse and Cool River Tubing Co. The main event site is on a private residence and can be accessed at the South entrance across the bridge at the end of Bruckenstrasse. If you make it to Helen.....you will find it!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*site up*



91cabster said:


> The site is down temporarily for some updates and will be back up soon. SOWO is held in Helen, GA. It takes up virtually the entire south end of town. The specific location for the display areas are the Helen City Park on Edelweiss Strasse and Cool River Tubing Co. The main event site is on a private residence and can be accessed at the South entrance across the bridge at the end of Bruckenstrasse. If you make it to Helen.....you will find it!


just want to thank the SOWO folks for letting US get a vendor spot this year.......

look for us... I guess the term will be "on the Island" main field....... 

WhanAB Innovative Auto Designs......... Thanks again


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a recommended list for lodging? Or basically just find a hotel/cabin in Helen? Trying to make the trip down from Iowa with friends, will be our first SOWO.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

vwmichael said:


> Is there a recommended list for lodging? Or basically just find a hotel/cabin in Helen? Trying to make the trip down from Iowa with friends, will be our first SOWO.


 From what I gather (this is my first year too) try and find a hotel. Everybody says cabins are outside of town.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

vwmichael said:


> Is there a recommended list for lodging? Or basically just find a hotel/cabin in Helen? Trying to make the trip down from Iowa with friends, will be our first SOWO.


 Some of the cabins/condos are pretty close to the event site. Try here.... 

http://www.helenga.org/accommodations


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

quesiton regarding registration 

i see that pre reg has closed, i have booked hotel & everything for the week already, im trying to figure out how this whole process works now? is it basically just show up the 17th pay however much for reg? and enjoy the daily festivities? 

is there a quota for allowed people ? or am i over thinking all of this & should just show up and have a good time? thanks!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

GTIzks said:


> quesiton regarding registration
> 
> i see that pre reg has closed, i have booked hotel & everything for the week already, im trying to figure out how this whole process works now? is it basically just show up the 17th pay however much for reg? and enjoy the daily festivities?
> 
> is there a quota for allowed people ? or am i over thinking all of this & should just show up and have a good time? thanks!


Registration for the show is free. There are a limited number of spots in the main show field, it was completely filled last year. The entire town is the show in all actuality. I go down for almost 5 days each year, "cruise" throught the mountain twisties before everyone arrives and just hang out and walk around town. It's really a completely different vibe from all the other shows. Definitely check it out. If you're planning on a hotel, book soon as I'm sure there isn't many left.


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just booked my room for this years SOWO... my first one! Any tips for a first timer (and her 3 year old!) to help make this a fun experience all the way around?


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

If you're there you're going to have an amazing time, probably whether you want to or not :laugh: You literally can not look anywhere without seeing a vw or audi or beemer or something. The city of Helen isn't a really big place and the numbers for registered cars was in the thousands last year, and from the looks of it this year is going to be even bigger than ever before. Super excited about getting to go! Got a campsite reserved already. Congrats on finding a room :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually just booked my room this morning! Just haven't had a lot of prep on taking the munchkin, but her dad approved it this evening.


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

What do you mean venders will be thinned? The venders are great. Always able to get parts at a great price & also pick up some new shirts


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

Having a hard time finding a spot with enough room for truck and trailer. Any suggestions?


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm thinking the small cabins at Unicoi State Park have a pretty good bit of parking, but I could be wrong. Especially since they'll probably be pretty full. You might want to give them a call though. I'm staying there this year in a campsite


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

Off topic, but anyone have room for mk6gti and myself in a cabin/hotel/trailer/bus? We will bring beer and money. We dont really want to stay where we planned. Were not creeps and know how to have a good time.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

AWR88 said:


> Just booked my room for this years SOWO... my first one! Any tips for a first timer (and her 3 year old!) to help make this a fun experience all the way around?


I believe a group called dubkids normally puts on a little moonjumper and entertainment area for children. Last year they were in the back corner of the showgrounds. Really nice people.


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

In people who have been before's opinion, am I ok to bring my kid? I kinda already understand yes some people will be drinking, yes some people will be drunk, and I should stay in at night, but honestly....


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

AWR88 said:


> In people who have been before's opinion, am I ok to bring my kid? I kinda already understand yes some people will be drinking, yes some people will be drunk, and I should stay in at night, but honestly....


I have a 3 year old about to be 4 this april.. and Ill be honest, I leave her at home for this show.. but this is one of those weekends where I want to get trashed and irresponsible myself :laugh:, and obviously you cant care for a child like that. The show itself is kid friendly imo, but it all depends on how you want to enjoy the show. I brought my dog last year and it was a pain in the ass. Wont do it again, this will be my 4th year going and I learn more about it each year. 

In short if you want to participate in the late night activities, its a no-brainer. But if you are coming just to spectate, then by all means get the little one started off right as a VW enthusiast. Thats my honest opinion on that. :beer:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'm not much of a drinker or party goer, so I am not concerned about that. I just didn't want to take my daughter if she was going to be exposed to things I can't control well. My boyfriend and I want to go, and I was kinda hoping to be back in my room by 10 to avoid the "party" lol.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

AWR88 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm not much of a drinker or party goer, so I am not concerned about that. I just didn't want to take my daughter if she was going to be exposed to things I can't control well. My boyfriend and I want to go, and I was kinda hoping to be back in my room by 10 to avoid the "party" lol.


You should be more than fine to do that. Showgrounds dont really get to crazy, its the after dark antics you have to watch out for lol.


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

That's the part I'm scared of. Hoping it stays outside and away from my hotel room door lol. I know that makes me sound boing, but I have her to look out for


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

rooms booked, coming with couple local pensacola guys, trying to meet a couple others on the way, Leave is approved, and i PCS right when i get back.. couldnt be any better start to the summmer!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

My husband, a few friends and I are heading in from Kansas and Oklahoma. Gonna be a long trip, but totally worth it! :beer:


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

GTIzks said:


> rooms booked, coming with couple local pensacola guys, trying to meet a couple others on the way, Leave is approved, and i PCS right when i get back.. couldnt be any better start to the summmer!


hell yeah. where you pcs'ing to?

im trying to make it but its not certain wether ill be back from deployment in time to get the car ready.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually get out of the navy in about a month, giving me just enough time to finish up my BT build and get the car home before the show, can't wait to see all the sweet cars there


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm not much of a drinker or party goer, so I am not concerned about that. I just didn't want to take my daughter if she was going to be exposed to things I can't control well. My boyfriend and I want to go, and I was kinda hoping to be back in my room by 10 to avoid the "party" lol.


There is always been drinking during the day however i have never seen anything to be worried about there is also a KID area there with stuff for them :thumbup: what hotel are u staying at?


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

The best western I believe? Staying with chapter 11 dubs


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

AWR88 said:


> The best western I believe? Staying with chapter 11 dubs


Things don't get too out of control around all the Ch. 11 peoples at night. But just remember, we do have the GLI that dispenses beer from the trunk lid and full kegs at aLL times. But no worries.........we make the guys behave most of the time. :beer:
J. Hines

There are kids there every year and my buddy has been taking his son for the past 3 years. Never mentioned anything bad happening. Just know where to go and where not to go I guess.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Cannot freaking wait.
my 1st time going.
Went to West Coast Worthersee in CA a few years back.
Now that I live in GA, I'm trying my damnest to attend.


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I know Pete's coming. Y'all aren't that bad tho. I think Peyton is gonna have fun once we get down there. I'm just slightly over protective lol


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

AWR88 said:


> Oh I know Pete's coming. Y'all aren't that bad tho. I think Peyton is gonna have fun once we get down there. I'm just slightly over protective lol


Yea...Pete's around my girls all the time and knows how to behave. This is probably the most kid-friendly show that VW has. So enjoy......not sure if I'll be there or not yet. See how all plays out in the next month. But regardless, Ch. 11 looks out for each other so you'll be good and have a blast with her.


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> The best western I believe? Staying with chapter 11 dubs


some place we stay every yr and trust me its always loud and the chapter 11 are awesome ppl just thats the party hotel


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great... May have def just changed my mind about going. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Great... May have def just changed my mind about going. Thanks for the heads up


The Chapter 11 ppl are VERY respectful and keep it down . all the hotels have one group of ppl that have no respect like last yr at 2am some asshat thought it would be cool to do a burn out in the parking lot!  

But to be honest i think she will be fine with it. there is a lot of kids that do come....


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

jhines_06gli said:


> Yea...Pete's around my girls all the time and knows how to behave. This is probably the most kid-friendly show that VW has. So enjoy......not sure if I'll be there or not yet. See how all plays out in the next month. But regardless, Ch. 11 looks out for each other so you'll be good and have a blast with her.


Agreed they are so RESPECTFUL with their partying... and SUPER nice :beer::thumbup:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I know. I go to the gtg for chapter 11 most times, and I've brought her a few times too. Everyone is really cool with her. I just would hate to break an "asshat" in half for not realizing when the party is over


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Oh I know. I go to the gtg for chapter 11 most times, and I've brought her a few times too. Everyone is really cool with her. I just would hate to break an "asshat" in half for not realizing when the party is over


Oh trust me it woke us up and my husband went out with his boxers on at that time some ppl that were standing around with Chapter 11 were going down to handle it!:thumbup: I really do thing it would be okay. U can always take the chance


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

That's what the bf is trying to tell me. I'm just super protective of her and there really isn't any info out there for parents so you have to weigh the good and bad


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> That's what the bf is trying to tell me. I'm just super protective of her and there really isn't any info out there for parents so you have to weigh the good and bad


how old is she?


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

She will be almost 4 by then.


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> She will be almost 4 by then.


I think she will be fine.. but if i see a women out in the middle of the night screaming ill know its you...  but there is ppl there with babies. (not sure if they stay) but like i said there will be a kid area there at the show ... like i said u can always try it out and see the outcome


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea. Def would have to stay. Too far to go back home!! Lol. And if there's screaming it would be said "asshat" lol. all in all I'm still excited i would just be peeved if some jerk ruined it for her (she already loves cars  by being stupid. Everybody is there to have a good time yanno?


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Yea. Def would have to stay. Too far to go back home!! Lol. And if there's screaming it would be said "asshat" lol. all in all I'm still excited i would just be peeved if some jerk ruined it for her (she already loves cars  by being stupid. Everybody is there to have a good time yanno?


Well u wont be the only person yelling it lol :laugh: Cant wait im super happy to go i look forward to this all year! :heart::heart::heart: maybe well see ya there


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe!! I'll be the crazy woman with the toddler


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Maybe!! I'll be the crazy woman with the toddler










is this ur first yr?


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea. First year for me, the bf, and the princess


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Getting close.


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

awr88 said:


> yea. First year for me, the bf, and the princess


u will love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's talk vendor deals... Are we better off waiting to make some mod purchases down there or are there no deals/bad deals at the show?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> Let's talk vendor deals... Are we better off waiting to make some mod purchases down there or are there no deals/bad deals at the show?


The booth I am in are offering huge ass deals.... they do all year long but at this show they are going all out......

from 42DD / Integrated Engineering / Cipher Racing Seats / VISracing / lots of Wheel Companies fifteen52 3SDM Klutch Republik ESM Concept One +++ STERN Products

from what I understand they can not advertise any prices but if some one comes up to them and ask for a quote they can give them a awesome quote as there is no advertising in that.. SWEET....


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know! I don't really have a wish list, and I'm not sure what is on his, but we were trying to decide if we should wait or not.


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

*FV-QR*








2 months


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

JettaGurl09 said:


> 2 months


 58 DAYS!! I look forward to this more than Christmas.:laugh:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> 58 DAYS!! I look forward to this more than Christmas.:laugh:


 i are excite!


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

dubluv2003 said:


> 58 DAYS!! I look forward to this more than Christmas.:laugh:


 haha sounds like my husband lol :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

WhanAB said:


> The booth I am in are offering huge ass deals.... they do all year long but at this show they are going all out......
> 
> from 42DD / Integrated Engineering / Cipher Racing Seats / VISracing / lots of Wheel Companies fifteen52 3SDM Klutch Republik ESM Concept One +++ STERN Products
> 
> from what I understand they can not advertise any prices but if some one comes up to them and ask for a quote they can give them a awesome quote as there is no advertising in that.. SWEET....


 How about some billet dipsticks and tubes?  I'll look for you. I saw you wondering around BFI's Oktoberfest a few months ago, but figured you didn't have any product, LOL.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

nolesfan said:


> How about some billet dipsticks and tubes?  I'll look for you. I saw you wondering around BFI's Oktoberfest a few months ago, but figured you didn't have any product, LOL.


correct no product at BFI

map says I will be on main field on back side anchored by Unitronics and NOS in middle 

really not any bad spots for anybody as both sides are jammed with vendors cars......


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*who has the caddy in GA and is in the air force need to get a hold of you for SOWO ????*

who has the caddy in GA and is in the air force need to get a hold of you for SOWO ????

is a project car has big engine swap done need you to get ahold of me for SOWO

if not will have to sub someone else in !!!!!!

email me 


thanks.......


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

super stoked for this. the Audi is all put together and ready to go!


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Any charity collections occurring this year? These never get enough visibility.


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ripdubski said:


> Any charity collections occurring this year? These never get enough visibility.


 True, last year the cancer ones they did was VERY hard to find!!!!! 

So ready for this!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

JettaGurl09 said:


> True, last year the cancer ones they did was VERY hard to find!!!!!


 Well last year we had a large bucket at registration that said donate to American Cancer Society, we asked people all day and then sent someone out into the crowd.....what we need is more people like you and the previous poster who give two stihs. When you walk up to someone and look them in the eye and ask them to give some spare change for cancer victims and they look you right back in the eye and say "no"....it's not about visibility!


----------



## JettaGurl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well last year we had a large bucket at registration that said donate to American Cancer Society, we asked people all day and then sent someone out into the crowd.....what we need is more people like you and the previous poster who give two stihs. When you walk up to someone and look them in the eye and ask them to give some spare change for cancer victims and they look you right back in the eye and say "no"....it's not about visibility!


 
Ive lost many family to cancer and i seen the person walking around and at the registration booth... One day them people saying NO will need the help one day and then itll come back to bite them. But keep it up guys yall do what you can. :thumbup: will yall have it at the booth again this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

JettaGurl09 said:


> Ive lost many family to cancer and i seen the person walking around and at the registration booth... One day them people saying NO will need the help one day and then itll come back to bite them. But keep it up guys yall do what you can. :thumbup: will yall have it at the booth again this year?


 

Yes, and thank you for your enthusiasm and support!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn, I never noticed last year.... I'll be sure to look out for it. 
Maybe it could be announced more too to make the crowd more aware 
of the donation fund. 
Man! If each person that went to the show gave a dollar or 2 that would be great!


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

I too have lost family and friends to cancer. I would be more than willing to donate and help promote for donations or contribute to prizes to a raffle. Let me know. 

theArsonist


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Down for donations as well! F*@k Cancer:beer:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*SOWO Vender Stuff / MAP*

WhanAB.com Booth #11 for SOWO 2013 May 17-19 Remember some of these may change as to allow more or less vendors.... This is a guide only. 

Great Deals @ SOWO May 17-19 

WhanAB Vendor Hours: 

Friday the 17th 5PM to at least 8 ish PM longer if needed 
Saturday the 18th 8 AM to at least 4ish PM longer if needed 
Sunday 18th Booth maybe torn down but will be there 10 AM to 12 NOONish 

Great Deals on ::::::::::: of course My Stuff......CNC Dipsticks / Engine Bling ++ 

42DD / VDO Gauges @ least a 10% discount off MSRP 
Integrated Engineering 
Stern Products 
Cipher Racing Seats 

Wheels: 3SDM / fifteen52 / ESM / Klutch Republik many more 

V-MAXX: BBK/Coil-Overs Great Specials 
OSIR Carbon Fiber 
Shine Seal: Metal sealer for easy clean... 
South Bend Clutch: DXD 
VISracing Carbon Fiber Big Discounts


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Where do all the dapper cars park?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

afunnysmell said:


> Where do all the dapper cars park?


 #ded


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*this may help*



afunnysmell said:


> Where do all the dapper cars park?


parking would be where the openings are... and that is subject to SOWO and City of Helen approval.


----------



## Suparnulfo (Sep 4, 2012)

First time going to sowo. Is there a entrance fee?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*fee's ?*

No entrance fee's for the whole weekend.......... 

tram service is only $5.00 for the whole weekend !!!!!

would be a nice gester to donate to the American Cancer Society as SOWO gives the profits to them after all everything is payed off....

the vendors are pretty good as they help the SOWO group by paying for space......

this is a big show lots of red/pink/blue/yellow TAPE to jump through this group deserves a round of applause..........:thumbup:

everything is awesome just do not spit on the Police........ otherwise good to go.... :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

One week left....


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

AWR88 said:


> One week left....


yes leave next thursday .. Sweet...... :thumbup:

to much to do..........


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

dont think im gonna make it now... broke a wheel the other night and money just isnt on my side this close to sowo. everyone have a safe trip :wave:


----------



## midnight302 (Sep 28, 2007)

Are vendors usually setup on Sunday?


----------



## Slim4life (Jul 29, 2009)

The Squareback is ready to roll. First show its seen.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

sleepin gti said:


> dont think im gonna make it now... broke a wheel the other night and money just isnt on my side this close to sowo. everyone have a safe trip :wave:


Suppose to be open 5-10 PM Friday 17th / Sat the 18th 8 AM -3 PM we might be there longer

and Son the 19th 10 AM to 3 PM we may leave early around 2 PM if nobody around

We are at Booth #11

Hopefully lots of TT people with show up at 5 PM on Friday for a Greet-N-Meet...... 

WhanAB

Might be able to give a couple goodies out...   

originally for midnight302


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

sleepin gti said:


> dont think im gonna make it now... broke a wheel the other night and money just isnt on my side this close to sowo. everyone have a safe trip :wave:


think im gonna make it now!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

sleepin gti said:


> think im gonna make it now!


Sweet have a good one


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

cant wait to see lots and lots of picsic:


----------



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

My first trip. Drove all the way from Nova Scotia, Canada.

Here's 2 quick snaps I took. I'll probably start my own thread after the weekend. 

Aside from all the sick cars, this town is amazing!!!


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Where is a good place to park for someone showing up Saturday Morning??


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the most amount of people/cars I've seen on a Friday. Ever...


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

In before chase video.


----------



## donner454 (May 11, 2013)

After today, I can honestly say that SoWo is much more fun than h20i, minus the guns.


----------



## theseeker411 (Aug 24, 2003)

I mean, what do you expect in rural Georgia dude? Don't be stupid or aggressive in this state, cause you never know who's got a concealed carry weapon. Oh and the GSP don't play.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

theseeker411 said:


> I mean, what do you expect in rural Georgia dude? Don't be stupid or aggressive in this state, cause you never know who's got a concealed carry weapon.


What are you talking about?





theseeker411 said:


> Oh and the GSP don't play.


 Same could be said about EVERY state police.


----------



## theseeker411 (Aug 24, 2003)

There was talk of some kid pulling a knife on someone at the Helendorf, and the Crown Vic burnout guy getting a gun pulled on him. Not sure if it's true or not, either way people need to chill. Also, GA has a super speeder law now, so over a certain limit the speeding ticket penalty is increased like crazy.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

theseeker411 said:


> There was talk of some kid pulling a knife on someone at the Helendorf, and the Crown Vic burnout guy getting a gun pulled on him. Not sure if it's true or not, either way people need to chill.


I didn't hear about the knife.
I was at the VW trailer when the burn out thing happened though. watched him get chased and tackled. I didn't know he got a gun pulled him.



theseeker411 said:


> Also, GA has a super speeder law now, so over a certain limit the speeding ticket penalty is increased like crazy.


This doesn't say anything about the State Police. All they do is enforce the law. 
Most other states have a similar law.
I know in California EVERY speeding ticket is a minimum of $1000. But once you go 10 or 20 over, so does the price of the ticket.


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I enjoyed my first sowo until last night when my timing belt snapped  wish I could've enjoyed it more. A good samaritan is on his way from pa to help me bring her back home though :thumbup:

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good time as always.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

PSU said:


> Good time as always.


This was actually the most fun I have had at SoWo. I liked the organization on the show field.

Did Porsche reserve space? Because they made me move my car. I am not complaining just curious if they were BS'ing me.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> This was actually the most fun I have had at SoWo. I liked the organization on the show field.
> 
> Did Porsche reserve space? Because they made me move my car. I am not complaining just curious if they were BS'ing me.


No they did not.
I would have told them to fu(k off.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> Well I enjoyed my first sowo until last night when my timing belt snapped  wish I could've enjoyed it more. A good samaritan is on his way from pa to help me bring her back home though :thumbup:


 damn home slick. Sorry to here that.
why did it snap?
Whats all damaged?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> No they did not.
> I would have told them to fu(k off.


Lol I didn't think so. I told them to **** off. But I did move it to a better space so meh. 

Wegotahardassoverhere.jpeg


Sent from my iPhone 9GS while Fappingalot 2.


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> damn home slick. Sorry to here that.
> why did it snap?
> Whats all damaged?


I have no clue I just got the car 2 months ago and the po had the Tb changed less than 15k ago  my guess is they ignored the tensioner :banghead: not home yet tow should be here in like 2 hrs. When i get it back I'll have to check the damage. Pretty sure the head's gonna be done though 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> I have no clue I just got the car 2 months ago and the po had the Tb changed less than 15k ago  my guess is they ignored the tensioner :banghead: not home yet tow should be here in like 2 hrs. When i get it back I'll have to check the damage. Pretty sure the head's gonna be done though


 daaaaaamn. that sucks. If the belt snapped He probably didn't replace it at all.
How many miles are on it?
How far is your tow ride?


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> daaaaaamn. that sucks. If the belt snapped He probably didn't replace it at all.
> How many miles are on it?
> How far is your tow ride?


No the belt was def done I can tell there's no wear marks or anything on it and about 12 hrs  

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

XBOOMSTICK3x said:


> No the belt was def done I can tell there's no wear marks or anything on it and about 12 hrs
> 
> Sent from my carrier pigeon


Did the car have an aftermarket water pump? Metal impellor style? They are notorious for having the bearings lock up and it will rip a belt apart in a heartbeat. Even a relatively new one. How I got my Mom's Passat soo cheap. Someone did belt and water pump locked up, snapped belt 6k miles later. Bent 2 valves on exh. side of #2 cylinder.
J. Hines


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> Did the car have an aftermarket water pump? Metal impellor style? They are notorious for having the bearings lock up and it will rip a belt apart in a heartbeat. Even a relatively new one. How I got my Mom's Passat soo cheap. Someone did belt and water pump locked up, snapped belt 6k miles later. Bent 2 valves on exh. side of #2 cylinder.
> J. Hines


I've never heard of such a problem with the metal impeller pumps.
Where did hear/see this?

I mean, besides your mom's Passat.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

the mrs. and i just walked through the door. made it there and back safely! had an awesome weekend. met up with some old buddys and met some new ones as well. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

sleepin gti said:


> the mrs. and i just walked through the door. made it there and back safely! had an awesome weekend. met up with some old buddys and met some new ones as well. :thumbup:


Good to hear. Always a good feeling to get home after that long trip.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I've never heard of such a problem with the metal impeller pumps.
> Where did hear/see this?
> 
> I mean, besides your mom's Passat.


It's not extremely common....just luck of the draw. I've been a tech for 8 years and have seen about 10 failures of metal pumps in which case the bearing locked chewed belt apart. In all cases, the damage wasn't catastrophic, but they all got at least a few valves. Just last week my buddy did another one on a local 20th AE.

But considering the amount of metal impellor pumps running out there, the success to failure rate isn't too bad I don't guess.


----------

